# mail-funktion auf eigenem Webserver



## ntf-natas (20. Juni 2004)

Tach erstmal 

Also ich habe mir nach DIESEM Tutorial (mit ein paar Änderungen) einen eigenen Webserver auf meinem Rechner installiert. Funktioniert eigentlich auch alles, bis auf mein *Kontaktformular* !
Auf meinem Lycos-Webspace funktionierte das Formular ohne Fehler, daher vermute ich dass es an meinem fehlenden MailServer liegt...

Jetzt meine Frage, muss ich mir einen Mailserver auf meinem Rechner installieren oder kann ich das auch über den Server meines email-accounts laufen lassen

Wenn es euch weiterhilft kann ich auch gern noch den Quelltext und die Fehlermeldung des Formulars posten...


Danke im Voraus für eure Hilfe 
MfG, Nils


----------



## Ben Ben (21. Juni 2004)

Auf nem Linuxserver ist in der Regel sendmail o,ä. installiert, auf welches die Skripte, z.B. php mit der Funktion mail() zugreifen und damit ihre Mails verschicken.
Für Windows gibts da z.B. Sendmail for Windows von IndigoSTAR.


----------



## ntf-natas (21. Juni 2004)

ja von der Art Programme hab ich schon knapp ein Dutzend ausprobiert, aber irgendwie klappt das trotzdem nie...
kennt jemand von euch dafür zufällig ein Tutorial / Anleitung oder so ?

Aber genau wie für Linux gibt es doch auch für Win XP so einen integrierten Mailserver, aber wie kriege ich den denn zum laufen ?
Ich weiß, googlen..... aber das hab ich schon x Stunden lang gemacht und trotzdem nichts entdeckt. Wäre euch also für jede Hilfe dankbar


----------



## TheNBP (23. Juni 2004)

Wenn Du PHP auf dem Webserver verwendest würde es genügen einfach einen offenen Mailserver zu konfigurieren.

Das ganze wird über die php.ini gemacht, und der Eintrag muss dann in etwa so aussehen (Auszug aus meiner php.ini)

[mail function]
; For Win32 only.
SMTP = smtp.versatel.de ; for Win32 only
sendmail_from= mail@1henbp.de ; for Win32 only

; For Win32 only.
;sendmail_from = me@example.com

; For Unix only.  You may supply arguments as well (default: "sendmail -t -i").
;sendmail_path =

Setzt natürlich vorraus das du einen Mailserver hast über den Du ohne Authentifizierung Mails verschicken kannst. Einige Provider haben aber solche (da wirst Du über Deine Einwahl authentifiziert.)


----------



## Ben Ben (23. Juni 2004)

stimmt  daran hatte ich noch gar nicht gedacht...


----------



## Alexanderz (25. Juni 2004)

Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem; darum eröffne ich jetzt nicht direkt einen neuen Thread 

Also ich habe auch einen Webserver, auf dem ausschließlich Debian installiert war und auf dem inzwischen Apache (LAMPP) läuft.

Es ist nun notwendig, dass die Funktion mail() in php-Dateien ausgeführt werden kann!

Ich habe jetzt sehr lange gesucht und bisher irgend etwas über sendmail und php.ini herausgefunden; funktionieren tut es aber immer noch nicht 

Es wäre sehr schön, wenn jemand versuchen könnte, mir bei der Behebung dieses Problems zu helfen!

Vielen Dank an alle Helfer im Vorraus!

MfG

Alexanderz


----------



## Alexanderz (28. Juni 2004)

Hat keiner eine Idee? 

Ich wäre sehr dankbar dafür!

Grüße

Alexanderz


----------



## ntf-natas (29. Juni 2004)

Schreib doch mal *TheNBP* an, vielleicht erklärt er uns mal wie genau er die mail()-funktion auf seinem Webserver flott gekriegt hat und wie wir das auch hinkriegen könnten.....
*Wink-mit-dem-Zaunpfahl-an-TheNBP*


----------



## Alexanderz (29. Juni 2004)

Nur dass meines ein Linux-Server ist und seines ein Windows-Server (wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe) 

Grüße

Alexanderz


----------



## TheNBP (30. Juni 2004)

Das einzige was ich gemacht habe damit PHP Mails verschicken kann war zwei Zeilen in der php.ini zu editieren:
*
SMTP = smtp.versatel.de ; for Win32 only
sendmail_from= mail@1henbp.de ; for Win32 only
*
Mehr ist das nicht. "smtp.versatel.de" funktioniert natürlich nur bei Kunden von Versatel. Hier muss also der Mailserver des eigenen Providers eingetragen werden. Dieser Mailserver darf allerdings keine Authetifizierung mittels Benutzername und Passwort verlangen..

Das ganze läuft unter Windows2000 Adv. Server, mit dem  IIS5.0 und PHP 4.4.3


----------



## carab (16. Juli 2004)

*Passwort übergeben*

Hallo,

habe die php.ini entsprechend konfiguriert, aber mein Mailserver erfordert zu senden ein Passwort. Was ja auch sehr sinnvoll ist...

Wie kann ich das übergeben

Gruss
Carsten


----------



## TheNBP (16. Juli 2004)

Soweit ich weiss geht das auf diese Art nicht wenn der Mailserver ein Passwort verlangt.
Ein lokaler Mailserver könnte hier Abhilfe schaffen


----------

